# whats the difference between roland versacamm sp series and vp series?



## Tee-flirts (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey folks

I've decided to buy a roland versacamm to get my tshirt/sign making business off the ground. I'm struggling to tell the difference between a roland sp 300 and a vp 300. I know the VP is the newer and 50% more expensive model by what can it do the Sp can't ? Any help greatly appreciated. THX


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I think the main boasting factor is speed, the VP is supposed to be a lot faster on its print capabilities. I'd probably have to have something catastrophic happen to my SP300 though before I replaced it with a newer model.


----------



## Tee-flirts (Jun 10, 2008)

joeshaul said:


> I think the main boasting factor is speed, the VP is supposed to be a lot faster on its print capabilities. I'd probably have to have something catastrophic happen to my SP300 though before I replaced it with a newer model.


Thanks Joe

Sounds like you are happy with your SP 300. Do you think this is a good option to start out with? How is the software that comes with it. Is is good enough to be the only sw required or will I need something like Corel?


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

The software that comes with it is mainly for color matching (RIP) and picking up the cutpaths. You can import JPEG's and Bitmaps in, but you should still get a vector design program. There's a free program that's recommended by some here, called Inkscape, I haven't used it, but heard positive things about it. CorelDraw and Illustrator are the two pay options, I use and love Corel myself. 

You may want to spend the extra dosh and get a 54" series, the extra two feet makes a difference and you can still use smaller materials, just gives you that added ability to go huge if you wanted! Other than occasionally having to seam a four by eight job together, I have no issues with my SP300.


----------



## Tee-flirts (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks Joe

I've seen mention of Inkscape I'll look it up. My wife is an Adobe illustrator and photoshop user so that maybe be an option too. She is a Mac fan & I'm strictly PC which is another battle we'll have i'm sure! 

Re the SP 540. I was wonderering whether I should go for that. I'm being quoted $12k in canadian dollars for a new SP 300 and $15.5k for a reconditioned SP540. The dealer assures me that the recondirtioning that they do is basically a rebuild so as good as new. What would you do given your experience to date? Its so hard to judge if I'm going to need 54inches


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

The VP series supports Ethernet in addition to USB for connection to your PC's. That factor along with the speed increase convinced us to buy the VP300. Now we're waiting for it to arrive and already wondering if we shouldn't have sprung for the bigger machine. Size was a long and healthy discussion/debate before ordering and eventually the 30 inch won out but even as we wait for it to arrive there are still thoughts based on our sales leads that we have bought too small.

Either way, I don't see this machine sitting idle much as soon as it gets here.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

The VP comes with a 2 year warranty whereas the SP comes with 1. So better print speed and twice the warranty. Other than that they are identical. If you can swing the cost of the 54 go for it...wish I could, but I'm going to have to settle for the 30. You'll never regret having more space than you need...you'll have far more options for what you can do.


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

As Josh from Imprintables.com summed it up for me in my final decision process:

VP features that differ from the SP

1. Ethernet option for connectivity
2. 2 Year warranty vs 1 year warranty
3. 50% speed increase in printing (got this off of some marketing literature, can't remember the exact speed Josh mentioned but suffice it to say, the VP is faster)
4. Updated and improved media tracking system (keep your media straight while it is being fed back and forth through the Versacamm)

So if the any or all of the above are worth the 5k-10k difference in price from a SP300, then the VP line is probably the right choice for you.


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

correct me if i am wrong but the sp series has two print heads (slower) and the vp series has four printheads (faster) if you dont need the speed stick with the sp series, it will be cheaper to maintain the epson print heads in the future too!


----------



## Tee-flirts (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks Guys

As a newbie i think I can live without the additional speed. Its not as though the SP is reallly slow. This seems to be the most important difference. Good point about the print heads only two to worry about rather that four but I suppose 2 would wear twice as fast as four? 
I think the more difficult question is now should I go new SP300 at $12k or a reconditioned SP 540 at $15.5k


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

sp540 is 94.9” [W] x 31.5” [D] x 50.9” [H] if you have the room and the money VS the sp300 67-3/4 [W] x 30-3/8 [D] x 50-1/4 [H] in.

did i mention sp300 at 286.6 lbs
sp540 at 328 lbs


----------



## Tee-flirts (Jun 10, 2008)

That SP540 really is a big beastie!


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

WE bought a VP 540 and havent looked back....I hate buying then regreting...our only regret so far.....not doing it sooner....at times it has been a challenge learning how to add cut contours in Corel Draw...but we are slowly gettin the hang...this machine has almost paid for itself and we bought it in feburary of this year.....we keep it busy.


----------



## Tee-flirts (Jun 10, 2008)

Screenanator said:


> .this machine has almost paid for itself and we bought it in feburary of this year.....we keep it busy.


Good going ! What do you find you use it for most - is it banners & large format printing?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

we have the sp540 and are a very busy shop.. we never have had concerns about the print speed.. our prints are beautiful..
and we have our machine networked to our computers thru the router that networks all our machines .. and they are on complete differant ends of a 1800 sq foot shop.. with out one bit of problem..


I understand that the machine is faster.. but the speed really hasnt been an issue at all.. as its always jsut printing in the background at the shop as we hustle doing other things.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

mystysue said:


> we have the sp540 and are a very busy shop.. we never have had concerns about the print speed.. our prints are beautiful..
> .


Thanks Sue, that is the one we went with instead of the vp since I saw you did well with yours and the speed was not an issue

I am going to be practicing a lot today. Finally got it to cut, was the wrong material selected. But I have printed and they do look great.

You are so helpful, keep up the good work and the new shirts looks awesome.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I know you are just gonna love you machine.. Chris when you get it down.. Before you know it you will be a versacamm pro.. smiles..

I love my machine.. i guess you can all tell .. lol..
We have made back the purchase price 4 x over in the last 2 years.. just with the digital printed stuff..


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

If you are printing a 4 x 10" t-shirt transfer the SP would take 37 seconds and the VP would take 23 seconds. At the end of a 100 shirt job you would have saved 25 minutes.

So the VP is 40% faster (print speed). Cutting speeds are identical.


----------



## MaMaJean (May 22, 2008)

Where do you find "Inkscape"?


----------



## Tee-flirts (Jun 10, 2008)

MaMaJean said:


> Where do you find "Inkscape"?


www.*inkscape*.org


I down loaded it at the weekend. It looks good and seems very capable -


----------



## MaMaJean (May 22, 2008)

Thanks, Mark. I'll go check it out.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I know this thread is 5 years ago, but I wanted to know if the new Roland BN 20 would be ideal for taking on the road and doing events inside of a enclosed cargo trailer??


----------

